# Does antidepressants make DP worse???



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Does antidepressants make a lot of peoples DP worse?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine did, but I wasn't on them long enough to tell if they helped because I couldn't handle them. They were also for anxiety, but a side effect of it was anxiety imagine that


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine hasnt really made a difference.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

been on Abilify added to my lexapro for about 2 weeks, DR symptoms are getting better


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been wondering this myself. I don't really know what my zoloft is really doing for me (75mg/day). I know the first 3-4 days were horrific for everything. Then it smoothed over and now I really just don't know.

I don't know if they are helping, hurting, or doing nothing for any aspect. I hope they are helping a little bit.

Something about my DP got worse at one point and I have to think it was Seroquel. And i'm talking in terms of visuals. I get pretty bad streaks, double vision, and all that. But once again i'm not really sure. Could be me slackin' on exercise.

Rogue Bullies: I don't know where it is anymore, but there is this youtube video where this guy shows a list of what SSRI's are supposed to fix, and then the exact same list which happens to depict what they can cause







.

I never thought I'd take an SSRI, ever. But then again I never thought I'd stop recognizing my own friends and family.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting. I will have to talk to my shrink about this.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> been on Abilify added to my lexapro for about 2 weeks, DR symptoms are getting better


I started to get myoclonic jerks from seroquel. My doc offered to try Abilify and I was just too wary to try it.

I heard Lexapro is best for Anxiety. I have a prescription for Lexapro but I stuck with zoloft because I was already going on it for a while. My primary said Zoloft and then later this other place said Lexapro. And the lady said I could just jump over







. no tapering. lol.

I figure Zoloft is helping me some, but I keep thinking it would be nice to stop all RX meds.


----------

